# Sharks take 2



## CoolD (Apr 16, 2003)

very shortly i will be picking up a 180 gallon or maybe even a 240 gallon tank. i will attempt to make a saltwater tank and of course i will start with cheaper fish BUT once i get a hang of it just wondering what kind of sharks i can put in it. i was think of the mid water swiming ones and not so much the ones that stay on the bottom. also where the hell do you get them? and how long would i be able to keep it beforthey out grew the tank and are there any kinds that can stay in a tank of that size for life? any info would help as i will be totally new to the world of sharks


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

_Chiloscyllium punctatum _









_Hemiscyllium ocellatum _









_Atelomycterus marmoratus_









_Cephaloscyllium ventriosum_









_Scyliorhinus canicula _









_Heterodontus francisci _
















_Orectolobus maculatus _









_Ginglymostoma cirratum_









_Carcharhinus amblyrhynchos _


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

_Carcharhinus melanopterus _









_Carcharhinus perezi_









_Carcharhinus plumbeus_









_Negaprion acutidens _









_Triaenodon obesus _









_Sphyrna lewini _









_Stegostoma fasciatum _

heres a handy link
heres another handy link
heres another handy link
heres another handy link
heres another handy link
heres another handy link
heres another handy link
heres another handy link
heres another handy link
heres another handy link


----------



## CoolD (Apr 16, 2003)

thanks so much!!!!!


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

nice work innes


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)




----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

pretty good links, ill bet alot of those guys would outgrow a 240 tho


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

yes, I think most shark owners have bamboo sharks in shallow ponds


----------



## Polypterus (May 4, 2003)

If your totaly new to sharks I would suggest just watching them
during "Shark week" on discovery, They are not a begginers
fish. nor are they really adaptable to captivity.

Give saltwater a few years then think about it, study up in
the mean time.


----------



## Iceman (Apr 28, 2003)

i think sharks were meant to be in oceans and sees unless u have an gigantic tank, i think the costs of that size of saltwater tank would be insane and very demandingoh:


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

bah, alot of sharks are pretty small. Of course tho, regarding the COOL sharks-- the ones that look and act like the popular shark image-- that might be another story.

A lemon shark or white tip reef shark might need a several thousand gallon tank, that would take alot of money

and in all likelihood you'll end up disappointed by their temperament or something, LOL! Besides, what were you gonna do with it? feed it stray dogs?









I'd take a red snakehead or bowfin over any shark


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

NICE WOBBE...I MISS MINE...


----------



## Alexraptor (Jan 30, 2003)

how big do wobs get?


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

Markosaur said:


> how big do wobs get?


8-10 feet...mine was a good two feet when i got rid of it..sad day...there very nice when they are pups.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

Markosaur said:


> how big do wobs get?


 cunningly I added links to this thread, but for those to lazy to look at them



> Orectolobus maculatus (Bonnaterre1788), the Spotted Wobbegong. Indo-West Pacific, Australia. To ten feet in length. This one at a wholesaler's.


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

your just too clever for everyone else I guess, innes :sad:


----------



## GARGOYLE (Feb 12, 2003)

you know how lazy we are innes. Good thing you had pics in your pists or else I woulda never known what a wob is.


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

thePACK said:


> NICE WOBBE...I MISS MINE...


 I wouldn't mind having one of those


----------

